# Can I Talk My Wife Out Of Divorcing Me ?



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

Is there a way that I can talk my wife out of Divorcing Me ?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

What reasons is she giving for divorcing you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Absolutely no.....

But her not divorcing you depends on what her reasons are, as said
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

You cheated on her with her sister for 8 months. No, you can't talk her out of divorcing you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you tried going to marriage counseling?

What are her reasons for wanting a divorce?

How old are the two of you?
How long have you been married?
Do you have any children?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Why did you cheat on her with her sister? Man, that's bad. It's not like there aren't other women around. You just had to pick her sister. You might not be able to talk her out of divorcing you, but you may be able to talk her out of Bobbitizing you.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Can you undo boinking her sister?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you LOVED your wife, you would LET her divorce you, for HER sake.

Do you?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> You cheated on her with her sister for 8 months. No, you can't talk her out of divorcing you.


Wow. Classy.

Maybe tell us once you've been served so that everyone can send "Congrats!" cards to your STBXW.










_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Let her go. She deserves better than you.

I gotta tell you that's about lowest thing anyone could do to their wife.

You've brought cheating to a whole new level. You do not under any circumstances deserve a second chance.

You've not only destroyed your marriage but that whole family will never be the same. 

It would be best if you just disappeared permanently.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Taurus,

If you don't have children there is absolutely no reason to ever interact in any way with you wife ever ever ever again. Move away and don't even contact anyone who has contact with your wife. Especially NEVER have contact with her sister again. 

Tamat


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You really cheated with her sister? 

The answer is: No.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You could hit the Powerball.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Have you tried going to marriage counseling?
> 
> What are her reasons for wanting a divorce?
> 
> ...


We did try counseling but that didn't workout for us. She wants a divorce because she can't forgive for cheating on her. Another reason is that she thinks that I'm selfish and that I don't really care about and she also doesn't want to keep living with someone that she can't trust. Those are pretty much the basic reasons why.
We have been married for two years and we have a one year old daughter together.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Do the decent thing now and give her a divorce. You broke your vows and now you have to at least honor her request. 

Not everyone can or will forgive cheating. 


C


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

Bibi1031 said:


> Can you undo boinking her sister?


If I could do that I would


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Taurus94 said:


> We did try counseling but that didn't workout for us. She wants a divorce because she can't forgive for cheating on her. Another reason is that she thinks that I'm selfish and that I don't really care about and she also doesn't want to keep living with someone that she can't trust. Those are pretty much the basic reasons why.
> 
> We have been married for two years and we have a one year old daughter together.


You have been married for 2 years. Out of those two years you were cheating with her sister. 

Why were you cheating with her sister?

I don't think that many people could forgive that. And affair is one thing. An affair with a sibling is bad, real bad.

How does she get along with her sister now?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Taurus94 said:


> she thinks that I'm selfish and that I don't really care about her


What do YOU think?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Taurus94 said:


> If I could do that I would


Exactly! You can't even if you wanted to. You can't control others either. Move on and let her be.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Taurus94 said:


> We did try counseling but that didn't workout for us.


Yeah. No Sh1t. Never does.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

In just in shock. I thought the f'ing his wife's sister was a joke. On top of how you could consider such a hurtful thing to do, how did you ever expect to do that without your wife finding out?

The answer is, you should NOT be able to talk her out of it. You might be able to, but she should divorce you. You did the most hurtful thing you could do to a woman. Sisters already can be competitive. 

Your wife's sister is......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> You have been married for 2 years. Out of those two years you were cheating with her sister.
> 
> Why were you cheating with her sister?
> 
> ...


I cheated with her sister because I had an emotional connection with her sister. She doesn't get along with her sister very well anymore.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

turnera said:


> What do YOU think?


I am selfish but I honestly do care about her


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

So divorce her and marry her sister. You both deserve each other. ....see if your connection can overcome the knowledge that neither of you can be trusted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

intheory said:


> Are you really a Taurus? If so, we can tell you this twenty thousand million times - then you'll submit a response which says, "So, can I talk my wife out of divorcing me?"


I am really a Taurus, but that doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Taurus94 said:


> I am selfish but I honestly do care about her


If you cared about her you would have kept it in your pants.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Taurus94 said:


> I am really a Taurus, but that doesn't mean a thing.


It might. I have two in my family who are Taurus and they never listen to anyone's advice -- even when they ask for it. Taurus does has a reputation for being stubborn. 

You had your chance. You messed it up. Let her go gracefully.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Taurus94 said:


> We did try counseling but that didn't workout for us. She wants a divorce because she can't forgive for cheating on her. Another reason is that she thinks that I'm selfish and that I don't really care about and she also doesn't want to keep living with someone that she can't trust. Those are pretty much the basic reasons why.
> We have been married for two years and we have a one year old daughter together.


she "thinks"??? dude, you banged her seester, how is that not selfish?
family reunion just aren't going to be the same at their house...
can't really see it being talk of the table at thanksgiving.

apologise. do and fair and amiable split, and don't darken her (or their family's) doorstep again. Unless you're particularly Southern, folks just don't do that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Taurus94 said:


> I cheated with her sister because I had an emotional connection with her sister. She doesn't get along with her sister very well anymore.


Yea, I'll bet she does not get along with her sister anymore. I guess her sister just used you to her her.

When you are married, it's your job to make sure that you do not have an emotional connection with any woman but your wife.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

@Taurus94

You have the chance to do the right thing. Give her divorce and as graciously as you can.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have decided that I'm going to tell my wife that she can divorce me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Taurus94 said:


> I have decided that I'm going to tell my wife that she can divorce me.


She does not need your permission to divorce you. She can just ask the judge to do it.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Taurus94 said:


> Is there a way that I can talk my wife out of Divorcing Me ?


Don't try to dissuade her, per se. Tell her what you want, which is what any guy in any relationship wants. Accept it as a possibility. Forgive and forget the past and try to do what you did when the relationship was effortless. It is important to perfect yourself and keep the commitment to do this forever. If you ever feel needy or desperate, try to not act on it.

Good Luck,
Relationship Teacher


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Relationship Teacher said:


> Don't try to dissuade her, per se. Tell her what you want, which is what any guy in any relationship wants. Accept it as a possibility. Forgive and forget the past and try to do what you did when the relationship was effortless. It is important to perfect yourself and keep the commitment to do this forever. If you ever feel needy or desperate, try to not act on it.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Relationship Teacher


Lol, you are the worst relationship teacher in the history of relationships. He not only was unfaithful, but did it with her sister. He cannot be trusted to not screw her sister. They have no relationship if he could do that.

Besides, he's going to let her divorce him. Geez
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

intheory said:


> He scrooed her sister. What does he have to forgive? Why should he forget doing such a thing?
> 
> Are you really a relationship teacher?:surprise:


I said forgive and forget the past. His job in the relationship is to give his heart and soul to his partner. Preoccupations with the past keep that from happening. His partner deserves love and affection, no? If he focuses on giving, she can focus on herself. She may or not choose to stay.

I live in a world in which people learn from mistakes and become better and HAPPIER people.

:smile2:
Relationship Teacher


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Taurus94 said:


> We did try counseling but that didn't workout for us. She wants a divorce because she can't forgive for cheating on her. Another reason is that she thinks that I'm selfish and that I don't really care about and she also doesn't want to keep living with someone that she can't trust. Those are pretty much the basic reasons why.
> We have been married for two years and we have a one year old daughter together.


I can't imagine why she feels that way. You seem like such a trustworthy guy.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Relationship Teacher said:


> I said forgive and forget the past. His job in the relationship is to give his heart and soul to his partner. Preoccupations with the past keep that from happening. His partner deserves love and affection, no? If he focuses on giving, she can focus on herself. She may or not choose to stay.
> 
> I live in a world in which people learn from mistakes and become better and HAPPIER people.
> 
> ...


Oh Lord. Another one.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

intheory said:


> He scrooed her sister. What does he have to forgive? Why should he forget doing such a thing?
> 
> Are you really a relationship teacher?:surprise:


LOL...

Yeah, and I'm a personal trainer/dietician.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Relationship Teacher said:


> I said forgive and forget the past. His job in the relationship is to give his heart and soul to his partner. Preoccupations with the past keep that from happening. His partner deserves love and affection, no? If he focuses on giving, she can focus on herself. She may or not choose to stay.
> 
> I live in a world in which people learn from mistakes and become better and HAPPIER people.
> 
> ...


We are trying to help her learn from her mistake of marrying this "guy" who banged her sister and being happier by doing what she knows is right by divorcing him.

Your expecting her to forgive and forget, why?? She should forgive, but not forget. This is past behavior that shouldn't be forgotten.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Some acts are just unforgivable.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
Some people do learn that there is a way to undo the past. It is possible. It happens when the situation is thought through prior to it becoming reality. While it is virtual is when corrections can be made. That is one advantage of being cognizant, the ability to change the past virtually, thereby avoiding many negative consequences. It is only when one does not possess this ability that the past is unalterable.

You apparently do not have this ability and will therefore forever be subject to these consequences. Unfortunately, so will your wife if she stays with you. Therefore, it would be to her advantage, in the long run, to disassociate herself from the union, as much as is possible considering a child is involved. Since you lack the above described ability, you would naturally not realize this. This is the reason we are encouraging you to not resist her efforts to be free of you.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> We are trying to help her learn from her mistake of marrying this "guy" who banged her sister and being happier by doing what she knows is right by divorcing him.
> 
> Your expecting her to forgive and forget, why?? She should forgive, but not forget. This is past behavior that shouldn't be forgotten.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



He wants advice. For his benefit, he needs to forgive and forget anything in the relationship that caused him pain. He needs to give to her without condition. IF she loves him, and IF she wants to be with him, she will drop her guard and consider forgiveness. IF she does that and accepts him, it is in HER best interest to forgive and forget. She deserves to be happy. We all deserve to be happy. Her future should not be dominated by thoughts of this affair. For her to smile, she has to rise above it. Commitment to unforgiveness is a commitment to perpetual self-unhappiness. Even if she divorces him, she needs to forgive and forget. She doesn't deserve to suffer when the tools are there to assist her to do this.

Relationship Teacher


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I presume she will be happier when she doesn't have to look at the HUSBAND who screwed her SISTER every day.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Relationship Teacher said:


> He wants advice. For his benefit, he needs to forgive and forget anything in the relationship that caused him pain. He needs to give to her without condition. IF she loves him, and IF she wants to be with him, she will drop her guard and consider forgiveness. IF she does that and accepts him, it is in HER best interest to forgive and forget. She deserves to be happy. We all deserve to be happy. Her future should not be dominated by thoughts of this affair. For her to smile, she has to rise above it. Commitment to unforgiveness is a commitment to perpetual self-unhappiness. Even if she divorces him, she needs to forgive and forget. She doesn't deserve to suffer when the tools are there to assist her to do this.
> 
> Relationship Teacher


You're teaching me a lot about relationships.


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> She does not need your permission to divorce you. She can just ask the judge to do it.


I really should have phrased that better. I should have put something like I have decided that I will tell her that I'm not going to try and talk her out of divorcing me anymore.


----------



## Alicachesch (Jan 5, 2016)

Nobody can live with a spouse, who is not trusted. The trust is a base of marriage. As far as I know my husband has not cheated on me, but I do not trust that he loves me anymore, that he cares about me anymore... This alone makes me think if our marriage is something we should keep.. if it tells you anything... I think for a woman to be near a man, whom she trust is more important than anything else. More important than sex, more important than money he makes. SOme lessons are learned in harsh way.. If you knew the consequences, would you do it?...


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

I would suggest to the OP that, in the INCREDIBLY unlikely event he gets back with his Wife, that he NEVER tries "The Rodeo F*ck", ever. 

No sympathy from me, OP. You're an idiot, and deserve what's coming.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

^^^ I agree


----------

